# action ffmpegX pour Automator



## bendev (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais pouvoir configurer une action Automator pour ffmpegX.
A savoir, une conversion automatique d'un paquet de fichiers .MPG en .mov

J'ai donc téléchargé le paquet .dmg sur l'adresse suivante :
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/qtexportaction/ffmpegaction.09.28.2006.dmg?download
au départ de la page : 
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=170682&package_id=203764

J'ai trouvé ça sur la page :
http://rhettmaxwell.org/automator/index.php?d=28&m=09&y=06&category=2

Ca a l'air pas mal, j'ai glissé le fichier .application dans user/bibliothèque/Automator

Et il s'affiche à présent dans Automator sous le nom retthmaxwell, du nom de l'auteur, je  suppose.

Mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir un résultat, peut-être à cause de la case "Return", avec au choix "Input", ou "Result", dont je ne suis pas sur du sens.
Ou alors dois-je faire un choix de dossier dans le Finder et le transmettre à l'action que je veux utiliser?

Je précise que je n'ai pas d'habileté pour Automator, c'est la première fois que je voudrais m'en servir.

Quelqu'un aurait-il de l'expérience à transmettre, ou de la curiosité sur ce thème?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bendev (23 Octobre 2006)

Bein alors?
c'est trop nul ou trop spécifique?...


----------



## bendev (24 Octobre 2006)

Alors, quelques précisions sur le processus Automator utilisé, au cas où quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelque chose à ce sujet :

en 1 : Rechercher des éléments du Finder
         * ou : dossier contenant les fichiers .MPG
         * dont : Tout contient .MPG
en 2 : Ouvrir les éléments du Finder
          * ouvrir avec ffmpegX.app
en 3 : ffmpegaction (la fameuse action téléchargée)
          General : * Where : autre dossier de dépôt (existant)
                        * Export : mp4
                        * Return : Result

          Options : * Size : 320 x 240
                        * frame rate : 24

Et quand je lance ça, il m'ouvre ffmpeg, mais semble "sauter" entre ffmpegX et mplayer ! 
Il ramène la fenêtre de ffmpegX en premier plan et passe de ffmpegX à mplayer dans la barre du haut, où le nom de l'application en cours est indiquée.
Dans la case "ouvrir" de la fenêtre de ffmegX, il passe en revue les fichiers choisis dans le dossier de l'action 1.
J'avais effectivement MPlayer, mais je l'ai mis dans la corbeille que j'ai vidée. 
Et il refait toujours la même chose au lancement du processus Automator.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste pour réaliser correctement ce processus?
Avez-vous besoin d'autres précisions.
D'avance merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

bendev a dit:


> Bein alors?
> c'est trop nul ou trop spécifique?...



Le plus probable est que le manque de réponse est du au fait que ceux (moi compris) qui ont lu jusqu'ici en savent encore moins que toi sur le sujet


----------



## bendev (24 Octobre 2006)

Bein, merci quand même pour cette réponse, pleine de franchise en plus.  
J'étais naïvement persuadé qu'il y avait toujours un champion du monde omniscient prêt à sauver les pauvres âmes égarées.
C'est quand même bizarre cette histoire de MPlayer qui surgit alors qu'on lui a rien demandé.
Je me demandais si avec Quicktime pro et la version Quicktime de cette action Automator, je n'aurais pas plus de chance d'arriver à mes fins.  Quelqu'un a-t-il pratiqué ?
Je reste à l'écoute des conseils éclairés d'un curieux ou d'un connaisseur.


----------



## bendev (21 Novembre 2006)

Ca marche toujours pas.
J'ai laissé un message au gars, qui en date du 7 novembre, dit qu'il va faire un "screencast", je suppose un genre de didactitiel.
J'attends une réponse, ou son "screencast", personne n'a d'expérience d'utilisation pour ce truc vachement utile?


----------

